# Male issues?



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all
I notice on some threads there are a few people with sperm issues that have become pregnant naturally after having a baby. My husband has low mobility and motility and I think the last tests were 100% abnormal. When we were first told we needed IVF the doctor said it wouldn't be impossible for his sperm to fertilise an egg but it was very very unlikely as they wouldn't be able to swim to the egg and even if they did they wouldn't be able to get in to the egg. I was already 36 at that point so we used ICSI which worked when I was 38. My husbands issues stem from an undescended testical when he was a baby that wasn't operated on until he was 8 years old. He also had a cyst removed from 1 testical when he was in his 20's. 
Do these sperm issues sound familiar to anyone that's got pregnant naturally? Im uncertain how the sperm would all of a suddenly work because I had a baby? 
I have a 13 day old daughter and am already broody for the next. I have to wait a while because I had a csection but I hadn't even thought of trying naturally. In fact ive been quite agitated by all the doctors and midwifes going on about contraception and how many people they see who have had IVF that then get pregnant naturally. I end up saying me having a baby isn't going to help the sperm!


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't have experience of natural conception after IVF but can sympathise on the whole "XYZ I know had IVF then got pregnant naturally" and having to explain that our issues are male factor (well it's both of us but it's because of his sperm that we needed ICSI or they may have tried ovulation induction and IUI first) I just hope that I may have such enhanced fertility having now had a baby that all my issues go meaning the good amongst his sperm finally have a chance as I'm ovulating regularly.  I don't know though as I've not had AF yet. 

Good luck anyway x


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Lambanana - Yes it is frustrating. I have heard so many times about contraception since having Isobel. At first I explained we had a sperm issue but everyone assumes its a woman issue and will be fixed now Ive had a baby. Now I just nod and say we will decide what to do. Im sick of explaining. 
There are some people on here in other threads who have said they had a sperm issue and still got pregnant naturally but none are replying on this thread. I hope they can offer some hope for both of us although the thought of doing it all again now terrifies me!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have certainly seen miracle natural BFP's on this site.  I have recently seen a post from a woman on Babycentre who has 3 donor sperm conceived children and has just found out she is pregnant.  Her hubby had no sperm apparently.  They are over the moon, but concerned that the donor sperm children will feel different to the new biological sibling.

I always believe it only takes one.

X


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry this is a late reply but want to give you my story of hope!

we have sperm issues, we had 6 txs and all failed, we were saving for our 7th and loosing hope very quickly. 

we were given a 1% chance of natual conception due to sperm issues of abnormal, misformed and low count, and that percent was only given due to us bugging him to give us a number (so we knew it couldnt have been good)

.......  our NATURAL 1% chance miracle is now asleep upstairs!!! 

that 1% chance we were given we clung on to, and 1% chance was better than 0%.....and we were blessed. 

and that was without even having a baby so 'more fertile'!! 

it can happen my lovely, it really can.


----------

